# Dr. Schultz NEW YORK Vaccine Seminar 4/20/13



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*NEW YORK April 2013 Vaccine Seminar with Dr. Ronald Schultz*

The Pets Perspective is a hosting a vaccine seminar, _What everyone Needs to Know About Canine/Feline Vaccines & Vaccination Programs,_ with Dr. Ronald Schultz to benefit The Rabies Challenge Fund Dr. Schultz’ Vaccine Seminar 4-20-13 | The Pets Perspective Blog (please copy & paste link into browser if it doesn't work by clicking on it).

*When: * Saturday, April 20, 2013, 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. EST

*Where: * Creekside Banquet Facility Cheektowaga, NY 

*Cost: * $75 includes lunch, seminar & program book. 

*Contact: *Kelly Ann Bebak ([email protected])


----------

